

Ask HN: What is the right way to ask for feedback twice? - boundlessdreamz

If a site is submitted for a HN review once, is it ok to submit it a second time ? If it is ok, will circumventing the URL filter be acceptable to the community ?
======
icey
Did you make changes that you want people to review? That's probably OK.

I personally dislike it when people resubmit without having changed anything,
but that's just like... my opinion, man.

~~~
jacquesm
mindreader :)

------
jacquesm
I figure as long as there are major changes and you respond to the things
raised in the first one by fixing/changing them that actually is a really good
thing to do, it shows that you take the feedback serious.

If you do it could you maybe add a link to the original thread as well ?

------
petesalty
A situation I've run into occasionally is that I don't do it right the first
time, either I don't ask the right questions first time (something you often
don't know until you've asked them) or I ask the wrong audience. I did it here
on HN a few weeks ago when I asked for criticism of our glunote app (shameless
plug: <http://glunote.com>). I didn't do a very good job about defining what I
wanted to know, so I asked again, but this time with more explanation. When
someone bought up the previous post I simply admitted that I'd screwed up the
first time. I really think that most people, especially in a community like
HN, won't hold it against you if you admit you did something wrong and ask for
help again.

------
pg
It's ok if it has changed a lot.

------
prabodh
If a site has undergone lot of changes based on the HN comments posted in the
first time submission, it definitely makes sense to submit it second time...If
the same old stuff is submitted for review again, we always have a choice not
to upvote that

------
edw519
Absolutely, it's OK. 5 reasons why:

1\. Many people here how may have not seen it the first time. Get their
feedback, too. (This is also why I've never minded re-posts in general.)

2\. Those who did see it the first time may want to see the latest version but
need to be reminded. Refresh their memory. Also let them see how their input
was used.

3\. Feedback should not be done in a vacuum. It should be subject to review
just like any other comment. I have given feedback and been asked to follow up
by email. I'd rather do it here once again. Give people that chance.

4\. "AskHN: Review my app" posts are not just for you, they're for everybody.
Lots of others get to learn from your app and its public feedback. Don't pass
up another learning opportunity for everyone.

5\. If this is a repeat, include the link(s) to previous discussions. Give
people the chance to see the whole picture.

------
bdmac97
The right way is to use my site, <http://www.launchly.com>.

I created launchly for this specific reason as a result of not being able to
get good "additional rounds" of feedback here on HackerNews.

